# MMA/S&C Log



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

Heres my stats:

Height: 169cm

Weight: 59kg

Ive just started a westside barbell template which includes major lifts at dynamic and maximal effort, along with additional exercises to improve them. To me it seems good as it offers both stimulus of training (low rep, high rep).

Here is my training schedule:

Monday- am upper body maximal weight training & PM Muay thai and BJJ

Tuesday- am lower body dynamic

Weds- MMA & No Gi

Thurs- Upperbody Dynamic

Fri- Lower body Maximal and Muay thai sparring and BJJ

Sat- Rest

Sun- Rest

So todays training went like this:

*AM- Upper Body Maximal*

Warm up: 5min run and dynamic stretch

Cool Down: Stretching

DB Bench Press (Working up to trebles)

1st Set: 36kg fo 5reps

2nd Set: 40kg for 5reps

4th Set: 44kg for 5 reps

5th Set: 44kg for 4reps

6th Set: 44kg for 3reps

Note: Couldnt lift 48kg up get into the bench position so im stuck with 44kg for a while

Dips 3xf (Strict form)

All Sets: 15reps

3x8-12Lateral to front raises ( i think thats what there called)

All Sets: 12reps with 14kg

Cable Tricep Extension 3x8-12

All Sets: 12.5 for 12 reps

EZ-Bicep Curls 3x8-12

All Sets: 23.5kg

*PM- Training*

Im too tired to type up in detail so ill just post up what classes i had:

1.5 Hours of Muay Thai

1.5 Hours of BJJ


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

Can I make your babies? :laugh:

Post up what you're eating as well man


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

SteSteez said:


> Can I make your babies? :laugh:
> 
> Post up what you're eating as well man


Haha, Will do man, well the goal is slow mass gain so im trying to eat more.

(This is a typical day, for example i might eat at 5 to go to the gym before college like now!)

7-00am:

3eggs

2 peices of brown toast with olive butter

one peice of fruit

sometimes i use a weight gainer such as pharma gain like right now and have that with two peices of toast.

10:00am:

50grams brown rice

100grams chicken

one peice of fruit

(olive oil on the rice as well)

1:00pm:

two fairly sized wraps with chicken & hummus filled with salad

4:00pm:

same as meal 2 but replaced with either tuna or eggs

6:00pm

Tends to be 70gr brown rice/or/brown pasta with 100gr mince lamb, vegetables and avacado/or/olives

9:00pm

Pharma Whey

1tbsp Peanut Butter

During training i will have a lucazade and then fill it with water after, but i think i might need to start having one for each session?


----------



## Jonny (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey maye just a few constructive suggestions conducive to bulking.

First always have low G.I carbs with meals e.g-rice, oats, banana, apple, carrots, peas, green beans, brocolli, low G.i bread. The low G.I carbs provide sustainable energy which will last longer and are less likely to be stored as fat.

Second, get your high G.I carbs during and post workout especially. Examples of these are PHD Battery, Powerade, Lucozade Sport. These contain the simple quick releasing carbs that will aid muscle glycogen repair and recovery time as well as sparing any hard earned muscle you have built. The body uses different sources for fuel and if muscle is the only fuel source available, especially in the crucial post workout window your muscle will be used for energy. Keep your energy sources to carbs and fat!

Last but not least, MEAT! Most of the meats you are eating are conducive to cutting or just maintaining muscle. Lean produce include; chicken, turkey, tuna, salmon. Bulk produce (which you want) include; steak, beef, mince, potatoes, whole eggs and milk.

Oh and the best "weight gainer" ive ever had is steak, a load of veggies and potatoes.

Im currently cutting but when I bulk this is hiow I do;

Meal1-(Breakfast shake)Oats, milk, peanut butter, banana, scoop whey

^mix in blender^

Meal2-(PWO1)3 scoops battery w/500ml water.

(PWO2)6 whole eggs, 6 egg whites.

Meal3-Mince w/sauce and serving long grain rice and veggies.

Meal4-(PWO1)3 scoops battery w/500ml water.

(PWO2)12 egg whites.

Meal5-(PWO3)One hour after meal 4-Large Steak with potatoes and large serving veg

Meal6-200g cottage cheese w/banana or 750mls milk

As I said im cutting now so I can only dream of this diet as I cant have sugar, salt, sauce, *whole eggs* or *peanut butter*. In bold provide good fats and should not be left out when bulking.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

Jonny said:


> Hey maye just a few constructive suggestions conducive to bulking.
> 
> First always have low G.I carbs with meals e.g-rice, oats, banana, apple, carrots, peas, green beans, brocolli, low G.i bread. The low G.I carbs provide sustainable energy which will last longer and are less likely to be stored as fat.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the advice mate, especially on the types of macronutrients. How much carbs would you say I should drink during a 3 hour training session, half of which is muay tha/mma and the other BJJ?

Todays training is as follows:

*Lower Body Dynamic*

Warm up: 5min run and dynamic stretching

cool down: stretching

* 14inch Speed Box Squats- 12x3 of 50- 65% of 1RM*

Set 1- 60kg

Set 2- 62.5kg

Set 3: 65kg

Set 4: 4: 65kg

Set 5: 65kg

Set: 6: 67.5kg

Set: 8: 70kg

Set: 9: 70kg

Set: 10: 72.5kg

Set: 11: 75kg

Set: 12: 75kg

*Weighted Hyperextensions 3x10*

All Sets: 10reps with 5kg plate

*Note:* May up the weight next time.

*Side Bends 3x12*

All Sets: 12reps each side with a 20kg plate

*Neck Work*

1. Neck Crunches: 100reps

2. Neck Rotational Crunches: 75reps

2: Isometric Neck Bridge- 1min

NOTE: Have to find more ways to strengthen neck without those head chain things, not allowed em in our gym i think becuase someone wrecked thier neck curling too much (ironically he was an mma fighter lol).

Tommorow: MMA & No Gi


----------



## Jonny (Dec 13, 2008)

Sorry for the late reply man, I have just been busy. I do know that most muay thai, bjj and mma classes are very intense especially when sparring is involved. You see the liquid carbs you consume provide fast energy, so therfore you need to gauge how much you will need and use during a training session. I personally find that 50g carbs in 500ml water does me fine for the most intense of sessions. Go with 50d (during and immedietly post workout) and see how you feel. It really is an individual thing though as peoples bodys differ with age, training exp. etc. as to how and when they will need to metabolize the carbs.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

Jonny said:


> Sorry for the late reply man, I have just been busy. I do know that most muay thai, bjj and mma classes are very intense especially when sparring is involved. You see the liquid carbs you consume provide fast energy, so therfore you need to gauge how much you will need and use during a training session. I personally find that 50g carbs in 500ml water does me fine for the most intense of sessions. Go with 50d (during and immedietly post workout) and see how you feel. It really is an individual thing though as peoples bodys differ with age, training exp. etc. as to how and when they will need to metabolize the carbs.


Cheers mate, appreciate the advice, i usually take in about 50g postworkout, but i tend to have only 30g during training, so maybe the extra 20 will do me some good!

Just want to add in my log that i cant train tonight as i have an assignment due tommorow for college, so ill be training muay thai and BJJ tommorow along with sparring and bjj on friday too!


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Upperbody Dynamic*

*Warm Up:* 5min Run and Dynamic Stretching

*Cool Down:* Stretching

*BB Bench Press 8x3 of 45-60% of 1RM*

1st Set: 35kg

2nd Set: 37.5kg

3rd Set: 40kg

4th Set: 40.5kg

5th Set: 42.5kg

6th Set: 42.5kg

7th Set: 43.5kg

8th Set: 43.5kg

*Cable Tricep Extension Pushdowns 3x8-12*

1st Set: 12.5 for 12

2nd Set: 12.5 for 12

3rd Set: 12.5 for 11

*Cable Lat Pulldown 3x8-12*

All Sets: 40 for 12

*EZ-Bicep Curls 3x8-12*

All Sets: 23.5kg for 12reps


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Jonny said:


> Hey maye just a few constructive suggestions conducive to bulking.
> 
> First always have low G.I carbs with meals e.g-rice, oats, banana, apple, carrots, peas, green beans, brocolli, low G.i bread. The low G.I carbs provide sustainable energy which will last longer and are less likely to be stored as fat.
> 
> Second, get your high G.I carbs during and post workout especially. Examples of these are PHD Battery, Powerade, Lucozade Sport. These contain the simple quick releasing carbs that will aid muscle glycogen repair and recovery time as well as sparing any hard earned muscle you have built.


Great post Jonny

D-boy the diet you posted looks pretty solid, but as Jonny pointed out a few little adjustments will make a difference, good luck with the lean bulk mate looks like you have everything nailed


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

marc said:


> Great post Jonny
> 
> D-boy the diet you posted looks pretty solid, but as Jonny pointed out a few little adjustments will make a difference, good luck with the lean bulk mate looks like you have everything nailed


cheers mate


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Muay Thai- 1.5 Hours*

Warmed up with bagwork, stretching and shadow boxing 30mins before class

Started class with 3 rounds of shadowboxing, and 3 rounds of 20 push ups, crunches and squats

Worked on alot of intense kicking drills and sparred with just leg strikes at the end.

Finished with body conditioning and stretching

*BJJ- 1.5 Hours*

Warmed up with running and stretching

Did parnter deadlifts after!

Closed guard, side mount and back sparring

Worked on alot of half guard and spider guard techniques, found them very useful.

Sparring for the rest of the training

Cooled down with stretching


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Spider guard is good, but for No-Gi it's pretty useless. Unless you drill some open guard double wrist control stuff


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

JayC said:


> Spider guard is good, but for No-Gi it's pretty useless. Unless you drill some open guard double wrist control stuff


Yeah I agree, when i spar my bro, he likes to move around alot and he doesnt commit to a position which has its advantages and disadvantages (ie. in a comp if you dont hold a position for X amount of time you dont get points) so i try to catch him in spider guard, but in no-gi its so hard becuase its difficult to control your oppnents wrists without the gi!

*Lower Body Maximal *

Warm Up: 5 min Run and stretching

Cool Down: Stretching

*Deadlifts- Working to trebles/doubles/singles*

1st Set: 65kg for 5reps

2nd Set: 70kg for 5 reps

3rd Set: 75kg for 5 reps

4th Set: 80kg for 5reps

5th Set: 85kg for 5 reps

6th Set: 87.5kg for 1 rep

*Glute Ham Raises 3x10*

All Set: 10 reps with a 10kg plate

*Cable Woodchoppers 3x12*

1st Set: 12.5 for 20 reps per side

2nd Set: 15 for 12 reps per side

3rd Set: 12.5reps for 12 reps per side

*Wide Grip Chin Ups 5x4*

All Sets: 5x4reps

NOTE: Since I cant do 8-10 reps, i upped the sets so i can make up for the lack of reps per set

I can definatly feel my hamstrings from those deadlifts lol!


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Last Night's Training*

Muay Thai- 1.5 Hours

Warmed up with skipping, bag work and stretching

Started session with three rounds of shadow boxing, 20 push ups, sit ups, squats.

Did sparring throughout the whole class. I realise that i fight well on the outside, one of my rounds i was outside fighting and i did pretty well, my coach reckoned it was the best he's seen from me so thats good. Ive been always having problems with sparring as everyone is heavier than me, so regardless of my technical skills im always having trouble, espesially if i go forward.

BJJ- 2 Hours (finished abit late  )

Warmed up with running

Drilled triangles, armbars and omaplatas

Worked on alot of knee on stomach from side control, transisioning to armbars, clock chokes and even sweeps from the bottom

Sparring from closed guard, side and back

Regular Sparring

Cooled down with stretches


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*AM- Upper Body Weight Training*

Gym was closed today so me n my bro used our home york fitness weights which arnt too good to use as the bar is unbalanced (they weight like 5kg). I Cant remember the amount of weight we used but we just kept on increasing the weight each set and seeing how many reps we can pull out lol. But it was good fun!

*DB Floor Press: 3xf*

2nd Set: 20reps

3rd Set: 17reps

4th Set: 13reps

*BB Underhand Rows 3xf*

*
*1st Set: 20reps

2nd Set: 15reps

3rd Set: 12reps

*DB Standing Arnold Press 3xf*

1st Set: 12reps

2nd Set: 12reps

3rd Set: 8reps

*Chair Dips 3xf*

All Sets: 25reps

Will be following the Defranco variation of westside barbell now so tommorow im gonna be doing lowerbody max. Abit of a shame i couldnt do the upperbody max today.

*PM- Training*

*Muay Thai 1.5 Hours*

Warmed up with bag work, stretching, jump rope

started training with the same shadow boxing, bodyweight circuit

Since its christmas we did sparring, cus its the end of the year and there isnt much to teach for us.

Cooled down wit stretching

*BJJ-1.5 Hours*

Ironically we warmed up with running and

Did circuit training!

Did a couple of sweeps, not alot as we mostly did sparring

Someone got a blue belt so we all whipped him with our belts as he walked up and down, ah its fun when someone gets a new belt, just hope i cant take the pain when my time comes, he didnt look too cheerful after! :laugh:

Cooled down training with stretching


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Yesterday's Lowerbody Max Strength*

Warm Up: Running and stretching

Cool Down: Stretching

*Deadlift- Work up to max set*

1st Set: 65kg for 5

2nd Set: 70kg for 5

3rd Set: 75kg for 5

4th Set: 80kg for 5

5th Set: 85kg for 5

6th Set: 87.5kg for 2

NOTE: Im still on a plataue on my deadlifts! Ah well they'll go up eventually. I havent checked out my squats for a while, last time i did em i did 90kg for 5reps.

*DB Walking Lunges 3x 12-15reps*

1st Set: 38kg for 15reps

2nd Set: 38kg for 15reps

3rd Set: 38kg for 10reps

*Weighted Glute Ham Raises 3x10*

All Sets: 10reps with 10kg plate

DB Static Holds 3x timed sets

1st Set: 40kg for 48secs

2nd Set: 40kg for 35secs

3rd Set: 40kg for 25secs

Note: Im not sure if the weight was too much, maybe i needed to get some dumbells where i can hold it for at least a minute??

*Last Nights Training*

Muay Thai- 1.5 Hours

Warmed up with bag work, skipping and stretching

Shadow boxing and bodyweight circuit

Sparred for the rest of the class

BJJ- 1.Hours

Warmed up with running

Did a circuit with circular plate raises, push ups, med ball push ups, mountain climbers, curls etc.

Sparred for the rest of the lesson

Cooled down with stretching

I might just rest today but theres not lessons till next week and today is mma and sub grappling...dunno if i can do 6 sessions in three days.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

Gyms closed so im doing upper body tommorow. So i just did a 5 mile run:

*5 Mile Run: 33mins*


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*AM Upper Body Repetition *

*Dumbbell Bench Press - 3 sets of max reps*

1st Set: 28kg for 15 reps

2nd Set: 28kg for 12 reps

3rd Set: 28kg for 8 reps

*Cable Rope Push Down - 4x5-10 reps*

1st Set: 12.5 for 12 reps

2nd Set: 12.5 for 12 reps

3rd Set: 15 for 10 reps

4th Set: 15 for 10reps

*Lat Pull Downs - 4x8-12 reps*

1st Set: 40kg for 12reps

2nd Set: 40kg for 12 reps

3rd Set: 45kg for 8 reps

4th Set: 45kg for 8 reps

*Single Arm Push Press 3x10-15 reps *

1st Set: 12kg for 12 reps per arm

2nd Set: 12kg for 12 reps per arm

3rd Set: 12 for 12 reps per arm

*EZ Preacher Curls - 3x8-10*

1st Set: 20.5kg for 10 reps

2nd Set: 20.5kg for 8 reps

3rd Set: 20.5kg for 8 reps

*Core Circuit:*

1.Swiss Ball Cable Crunches 20reps

2.15kg V-Ups 20reps

3.20 kg DB Side Bends per side

Repeated for 3 rounds


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Upperbody Max Strength*

*Warm Up:* 5 min Run and stretching

*Cool Down: *Stretching

*DB Bench Press- Work to Max *

1st Set: 28kg for 6reps

2nd Set: 28kg for 6 reps

3rd set: 40kg for 6 reps

4th Set: 44kg for 5 reps

5th Set: 48kg for 2 reps

*DB Incline Bench 6-10reps*

1st Set: 32kg for 10 reps

2nd Set: 36kg for 7 reps

3rd Set: 36kg for 6 reps

4th Set: 32kg for 9 reps

*EZ-Bar Underhand Rows 10-15*

1st Set: 31kg for 15reps

2nd Set: 36kg for 15reps

3rd Set: 38.5kg for 15reps

4th Set: 38.5kg for 10reps

*Rotational Plate Raises 3x12-15*

1st Set: 15kg plate for 15 reps per side

2nd Set: 20kg plate for 12reps per side

3rd Set: 20kg plate for 12 reps per side

*Weighted Lying Leg Raises 4xf*

1st Set: 16kg for 20 reps

2nd Set: 18kg for 20 reps

3rd Set: 18kg for 20 reps

4th Set: 18kg for 20 reps

NOTE: (Might need to add more weight on these as i want to be aiming for 8-15reps)


----------



## DragonStar (May 3, 2008)

Hey D-Boy, I thought I'd check out this section as I'm thinking about using it to help with my training motivation. You seem to be the only person using it regularly and damn you train a lot! do you rest?

how long have you been training?

Carl


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

DragonStar said:


> Hey D-Boy, I thought I'd check out this section as I'm thinking about using it to help with my training motivation. You seem to be the only person using it regularly and damn you train a lot! do you rest?
> 
> how long have you been training?
> 
> Carl


Lol hey man, yeah i do rest 

Ive been training bjj for nearly 7 months and muay thai for nearly 11 months now. The weight training i do is from defranco's westside barbell for skinny bastards (basically bulking up for athletes) as i want to get up to around 70kg and cut to 65. Ive been weight traininng for about a year but my problem is, is that i have not been consistant enough with one training program to see any huge gains, so i better stick with this one eh? 

Last Night: Muay Thai is not back on till the 2nd so i did 1.5 hours of BJJ. We worked on basic armbar and omaplata drills, then armbar transitioning to omaplata when the opponent defends it. We then worked on passing the guard and submitting from the back. After it was just regular sparring.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

D-Boy said:


> Gyms closed so im doing upper body tommorow. So i just did a 5 mile run:
> 
> *5 Mile Run: 33mins*


Good to see someone else training on boxing day - I hate it when the gym closes, i got to my gym 1/2 hour before they closed on boxing day and they wouldnt let me in - i only wanted to do deadlifts ):

I opened the shop up and me and my mate done a circuit - chins, pressups, crunches, skipping, light sparring i was done in


----------



## DragonStar (May 3, 2008)

So from a martial arts viewpoint things must be moving along nicely! is this your first time training in martial arts?

have u had any personally tailored advice on gaining muscle?

Marc that sucks that they wouldnt let you in to do just deadlifts did u tell them that was all u wanted to do?

I need to get my backside down the gym myself.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

marc said:


> Good to see someone else training on boxing day - I hate it when the gym closes, i got to my gym 1/2 hour before they closed on boxing day and they wouldnt let me in - i only wanted to do deadlifts ):
> 
> I opened the shop up and me and my mate done a circuit - chins, pressups, crunches, skipping, light sparring i was done in


Ah that sucks, they shoulda let you do the deadlifts lol, this is what i hate about commercial gyms, especially when you want to do something unorthodox like hitting tyres with a sledgehammer :laugh:, sometimes i think to myself "I really dont need the gym" and then i look at the olympic weights and squat racks and im like "yeah actually i think i do haha". But yeah if i could i would have been beastin it out on chirstmas day, only the goose seemed all to tempting 



DragonStar said:


> So from a martial arts viewpoint things must be moving along nicely! is this your first time training in martial arts?
> 
> have u had any personally tailored advice on gaining muscle?
> 
> ...


Yeah, i dabbled abit with Karate but didnt like it!

I have had advice from people on forums and a few guys in the gym but the rest came down to planning from my own accord.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Lower Body Max Effort*

*Warm Up:* 5min jump rope and stretches

*Cool Down:* Stretching

*Deadlifts- Work Up to Max Sets*

1st Set: 65kg for 5 reps

2nd Set: 70kg for 5 reps

3rd Set: 75kg for 5 reps

4th Set: 80kg for 5 reps

5th Set: 85kg for 5 reps

6th Set: 87.5 for 3 reps

*Barbell Reverse Lunges 4x8-15 Per Side*

1st Set: 60kg for 15 per side

2nd Set: 62.5 for 15 per side

3rd Set: 65kg for 12 per side

4th Set: 65kg for 12 per side

*Weighted Glute Ham Raises 4x6-10*

All Sets: 10kg for 10 reps

NOTE: Will up the weight to 15kg next session

*DB Static Holds 3xf*

1st Set: 36kg for 1:16mins

2nd Set: 36kg for 1 mins

3rd Set: 36kg for 45 secs


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Last Night:* 1.5 Hours of BJJ Sparring

*Today's Upper Body Repetition *

*Warm Up:* 5min jump rope and stretching

*Cool Down:* Stretching

*DB Bench Press 3xmax reps*

1st Set: 38kg for 19reps

2nd Set: 40kg for 12reps

3rd Set: 40kg for 8 reps

*Cable Rope Pushdown 4x5-10*

1st Set: 15kg for 12reps

2nd Set: 15kg for 10reps

3rd Set: 17.5kg for 10reps

4th Set: 17.5kg for 7reps

*Lat Pull Down 8-12*

1st Set: 45kg for 10reps

2nd Set: 45kgfor 12reps

3rd Set: 45kg for 8 reps

4th Set: 45kg for 10 reps

*Single Arm Push Press 3x10-15reps*

1st Set: 14kg per arm for 15 reps

2nd Set: 16kg per arm for 12 reps

3rd Set: 16kg per arm for 11reps

*EZ Curls 3x8-10*

All Sets: 23.5 for 8 reps (right elbow is a little sore from training)

*Core Circuit*

20kg Leg Raises for 20 reps

20kg V-ups for 20 reps

20kg DB Side Bends for 20 reps per side

Repeated for 3 rounds


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Last Night's Training*

*1.5 Hours of Muay Thai Sparring*

*1.5 Hours of BJJ-* Worked on basics of getting dominant position through passing the guard, controlling on side with thins such as the scarfhold to get pressure the opponent and knee on stomach etc. Also worked on preventing being on side by shrimping and getting your knees in the other person's stomach or getting both through to get closed guard on the bottom. Also did full mount escapes which consisted of trapping the other person's arm and gripping his gi (or neck) bridge up, and at the same time use your foot to drive to dominant position.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*AM- Conditioning *

Did some ross training conditioning (his books are great!)

Note: (Joggged lightly to richmond park before workout and back home after followed by some stretching)

*Hill Sprints*

60meter (i think, could be abit more) steep hill sprint

15 push ups

30secs shadow boxing

walk/jog back down

repeated for 8 rounds

Im editing my workouts now so im doing an mma specific 2 day defranco split which i saw in his site, still same principples so im not changing anything just altering it so i can add 2 conditioning days in my week.


----------



## DragonStar (May 3, 2008)

Having a chop around on ur training split should freshen things up, I'm jealous of ur training I can't wait to be able to do some of the training your doing!

Have u ever given yourself a mini fitness test (I appreciate that the word "fitness" is open for interpretation!) To see how your fitness levels change depending on how you do your conditioning training?


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

DragonStar said:


> Having a chop around on ur training split should freshen things up, I'm jealous of ur training I can't wait to be able to do some of the training your doing!
> 
> Have u ever given yourself a mini fitness test (I appreciate that the word "fitness" is open for interpretation!) To see how your fitness levels change depending on how you do your conditioning training?


Lol mate dont be, i think anyone can achieve thier goals, just have to be consistant, dedicated and hardworking. Lately I havent done any fitness tests apart from my 5 mile run, which has improved. At 56kg it was around 38mins and now im 61kg and my 5 mile run is about 33mins so thats pretty good. Altho the conditioning work i do can be monitered if i time it, so on my circuit days, i can time my workouts to progress how effective my work capacity is.

*Strength*

*Warm Up:* 5 min run and stretching

*Cool Down:* Stretching

*30inch Box Jump from a meter away of the box. *

5x3 jumps

NOTE: Might add some dumbbells into it to make it harder as i cant seem to find 50inch boxes or any higher in the gym.

*Glute Ham Raise 4x10*

All Sets: 10reps with a 15kg plate

*1-Arm DB Push Press 3x12-15*

1st Set: 14kg for 15 reps per arm

2nd Set: 14kg for 15 reps per arm

3rd Set: 14kg for 12 reps per arm

*Lat Pull Down & Chin Up Superset 4x8-12*

*A: Lat pull Down:*

1st Set: 45kg for 12reps

2nd Set: 45kg for 12 reps

3rd Set: 50kg for 8 reps

4th Set: 50kg for 8 reps

*B: Chin Ups:*

1st Set: 6 reps

2nd Set: 4 reps

3rd Set: 4 reps

4th Set: 3 reps

*V-Ups & Lying Leg Raises Superset 3xf*

*A: V-ups (15kg)*

All Sets: 20reps

*B: Lying Leg Raises (20kg DB)*

1st Set: 20 reps

2nd Set: 15 reps

3rd Set: 15 reps


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice training log mate  Nice to see someone using this properly.


----------



## DragonStar (May 3, 2008)

well if you're interested i could post a little fitness test I set up for myself and some mates before i popped my knee, its a bit of fun!

i find it hard to put a running pace into perspective as ive never been a runner i hate it always prefered bikes, xtrainers and jump rope. that sounds pretty quick tho

pulldown chinup superset thats a bit nasty! how are you doing your lying leg raises with a weight, are you just holding a dbell between ur feet/ankles?


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

DragonStar said:


> well if you're interested i could post a little fitness test I set up for myself and some mates before i popped my knee, its a bit of fun!
> 
> i find it hard to put a running pace into perspective as ive never been a runner i hate it always prefered bikes, xtrainers and jump rope. that sounds pretty quick tho
> 
> pulldown chinup superset thats a bit nasty! how are you doing your lying leg raises with a weight, are you just holding a dbell between ur feet/ankles?


Sure mate, anything to add to my progress. Yeah it is nasty, thats why my chins are low in a superset lol, i hold the dumbell behind my neck. And I know what you mean, i barely run now, just for warm ups but most my cardio comes from circuits, jump rope and sprinting as well as training.

And Cheers SanshouMatt!

*PM Training*

*
*

*
Muay Thai- 1.5 Hours*

*
BJJ 1.5 Hours*


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Conditioning*

Today I did Deck of Cards training, basically i pick 4 exercises for a suit of cards and work through the deck with ace, jack, king anf queen being 11reps and the other being whatever the numbers are. The exercises were as follows:

Heart: Chair Dips

Spades: Squats

Clubs: Burpees

Diamonds: Push Ups

Finished the whole deck in around 15 minutes, not bad for first time I guess lol. Tommorow is MMA and BJJ.


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

"Deck of Cards" training...what a load of bullshit! Haha! You should change them to bicep curls, super squats, bench press and deadlifts and see how you fare then!


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

JayC said:


> "Deck of Cards" training...what a load of bullshit! Haha! You should change them to bicep curls, super squats, bench press and deadlifts and see how you fare then!


Easy mate lol, my ribs wernt in good nick today so i kept it strictly bodyweights, your right it would be a hell of alot intense if i did weighted exercises, and the workout wasn't as hard as i wanted it to be (apart from the continual amounts of burpee cards)but i didnt wanna aggrevate any injuries, especially for tommorow. And what the hell is wrong with simple bodyweights!? Just cus i train in a gi


----------



## DragonStar (May 3, 2008)

OK bud I'll see if I can find that

James your a task master, maybe you could take the fitness test as well, give us a marker to aspire to!


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*PM Training*

1.5 Hours of MMA

1.5 Hours of No Gi BJJ


----------



## Marty Keane (Aug 28, 2008)

Wrong forum mate.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

weey,first spam lol

Yesterday i wasnt feeling it at all, could only manage to do deadlifts, dumbell push ups, lunges and some db rows before my grip fell apart. Im gonna have to skip conditioning today as im quite tired, i hate this feeling man i feel like a lazy f***! Im still gonna be doing Muay Thai and BJJ tonight.

Not a good week for someone who wants to improve as an athlete, especially if people start to think i dont train hard. I'm disappointed in myself.


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*PM- Training*

1.5 Hours Muay Thai Sparring

1.5 Hours BJJ


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*AM- Upperbody Strength*

*Warm Up: *5min Run & Stretching

*Cool Down:* Stretching

*BB Bench Press- 4x5*

1st Set: 40kg

2nd Set: 45kg

3rd Set: 47.5kg

4th Set: 50kg

*EZ-Bar Underhand Rows- 4x5*

1st Set: 57.5kg

2nd Set: 58kg

3rd Set: 58kg

4th Set: 60.5kg

*1-Arm DB Push Press- 4x5*

1st Set: 18kg per arm

2nd Set: 18kg per arm

3rd Set: 20kg per arm

4th Set: 20kg per arm

*Wide Grip Chin Ups- 4xf*

1st Set: 6 reps

2nd Set: 5 reps

3rd Set: 5 reps

4th Set: 4 reps

*Lying DB Leg Raises- 3xf*

All Sets: 18kg for 25 reps


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*Last Night:*

1.5 Hours Muay Thai

1.5 Hours BJJ


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

*AM- Strength*

*Warm Up: 5 min run and stretching*

*Cool Down: Stretching*

*5x5 BB Squats*

1st Set: 70kg

2nd Set: 75kg

3rd Set: 80kg

4th Set: 85kg

5th Set: 90kg

*BB Deadlifts 4x5*

1st Set: 70kg

2nd Set: 75kg

3rd Set: 80kg

4th Set: 80kg

NOTE: I can lift 85kg when i use an olympic bar for some reason, i think it has something to do with my hands, thier quite small and olympic bars are huge for me lol.

*Machine Leg Press 4x5*

All Sets: 160kg

*Lying Leg Raises 3xf (18kg DB)*

All Sets: 25reps

*PM Training*

1.5 Hours MMA

1.5 Hours No Gi BJJ


----------



## D-Boy (Dec 15, 2008)

ah damn i forgot to post on friday. On friday i did supersets with 30 secs rest, cant be arsed to post it cus i wanna post today's! Also as usual i did muay thai sparring and bjj.

AM- Weights

Im going to be focusing on more complex training with mass in mind, so splitting my workouts to chest, back and legs, all functional exercises with 3 complexes conisting of one weighted exercise and one plyrometric exercise. I have to lessen the weight becuase im so damn fatigued when i do the plyos, but slowly ill get better, its the first time i feel like ive been tested in a while so thats a good thing.

*Warm Up:* 5min run

*Cool Down:* Stretching

*(A1) BB Bench Press & (A2) Plyo clap Push Ups*

Warm Up: 40kg for 15reps

A1) 1st Set: 40kg for 10reps

2nd Set: 40kg for 8 reps

3rd Set: 40kg for 8 reps

A2)

1st Set: 7 reps

2nd Set: 5 reps

3rd Set: 5 reps

*(B1) DB Incline & (B2) Explosive Dips*

B1) All Sets: 24kg for 10 reps

B2) 1st Set: 10 reps

2nd Set: 10 reps

3rd Set: 8 reps

*(C1) DB Flies & (C2) Depth Sprawl Push Ups*

C1)

All 3 sets: 20kg for 10reps

C2)

All Sets: 10 reps

*Lying Leg raises with 15kg plate 3xf*All Sets: 25kg


----------

